# PUNCH-OUT! DLC!!



## Soplox (Jul 14, 2009)

YES there's is a DLC for Punch-out the DLC is Doc Louis yes you mentor. The bad thing is that it will be available only for Club Nintendo Platinum Members for download

How do I know this? because I'm a Club Nintendo Gold Member and I just entered today and appeared a pop-up saying that I have a special gift and that I have to choose wich one I want. For Platinum Members are the DLC for Punch-out and Mario's Cap and for Gold a Calendar 

The Punch-out's DLC say this

_Doc Louis's Punch-Out

It's Little Mac vs. Doc Louis!! Step into Little Mac's Shoes and challenge
you mentor and coach, Doc Louis, to prove you have what it takes to
become the World Video Boxing Association World Champion.


This unique one-on-one bout builds off of the fun and excitement found in
the retail version of Punch-Out!! for the Wii console, and is designed
exclusively for 2009 Club Nintendo Platinum Members (USA and Canada)
as a free download. This gift will not be available anywhere else!!_


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah, I already read about this.

How come I didn't get an e-mail? I'm a Gold member. This is pissing me off.

EDIT: Just logged on and ordered my calender. I was needing a new one anyway so woohoo.


----------



## Soplox (Jul 14, 2009)

I didn't received the e-mail, I just went to the website


----------



## Technik (Jul 14, 2009)

Get the hat. Eventually someone's gonna take one for the team and get the dlc and dump it.


----------



## lolsjoel (Jul 14, 2009)

Charmandersrule said:
			
		

> Get the hat. Eventually someone's gonna take one for the team and get the dlc and dump it.


+1

If you're Platinum, get the hat and download the DLC when it's dumped.  If you're Gold (like this guy), just get your calendar and be happy - oh and download the DLC when it's dumped!  xD


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 14, 2009)

And you can wait a few years and sell the hat on Ebay as a novelty item. I still want to buy that Nintendo Power one-of-a-kind fishbone guitar from Majora's Mask! I bet whatever fool has it though would never sell it or only sell it for thousands upon thousands of dollars.

EDIT: Actually, 20 fully workable electric guitars modeled off the Majora's Mask fishbone guitar were made. They're currently priced at around $20,000.


----------



## Soplox (Jul 14, 2009)

that's exactly what i was thinking that someone that has the platinum membership download the DLC and dump it somehow. Can someone do it?


----------



## jesterscourt (Jul 14, 2009)

I decided on the hat.


----------



## demitrius (Jul 14, 2009)

Soplox said:
			
		

> that's exactly what i was thinking that someone that has the platinum membership download the DLC and dump it somehow. Can someone do it?



I ordered the DLC (it's not DLC, it's a stand-alone game, no PO required). If I knew how to dump, I would.


----------



## Awdofgum (Jul 14, 2009)

To those Club Nintendo members who earned an Platinum or Gold status, you will be able to redeem a reward.








I picked the Mario hat, but I kinda wish they would send out both or at least a calender too for us Platinum members.


----------



## purechaos996 (Jul 14, 2009)

yeah I picked mario hat too lol


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 14, 2009)

Ha, the calendar is looking cool. Gonna order one.
I'm gold just because of the games I bought before I discovered the wonderful world of piracy xD


----------



## Master Mo (Jul 14, 2009)

I want a hat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It looks so much like the original... But the DLC is pretty cool, too.


----------



## ften (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow, a hat or a wiiware game. Were is my SNES controller, Wii TV remote, or I'd even take a gold racing wheel. I feel a little jipped by this years rewards.

-FTen


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 14, 2009)

Another wonderfully lame move by Nintendo. This should successfully piss a lot of people off who aren't willing to jump through all of Nintendo's ridiculous hoops in order to become a club member.


----------



## HopOnRocks (Jul 14, 2009)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Another wonderfully lame move by Nintendo. This should successfully piss a lot of people off who aren't willing to jump through all of Nintendo's ridiculous hoops in order to become a club member.


How is it lame? If you aren't willing to work for it, and by work I mean put in a few lousy pin codes on a website....
And ridiculous hoops? You just have to sign up... I just created a profile one day and put in my codes from my DS/Wii games.


----------



## Brian117 (Jul 14, 2009)

Picked the hat also. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But is says all prizes will be shipped by November 1st.


----------



## jesterscourt (Jul 14, 2009)

I really wanted  the SNES controller, but yeah, I went for the hat.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 14, 2009)

I don't know which one to pick. The dlc sounds pretty awesome but having the mario hat would be cool. On the bottom of the email theirs a wiiware icon. I suspect that is how you'll get the fight and not through traditional dlc. I'm sure you'll have to use code to get it. This opens up the possibility that it may be piratable like all other channels. And this dlc seems huge. I'm guessing this will be the first dlc on Wii to ever go over 45mb.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 14, 2009)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> I don't know which one to pick. The dlc sounds pretty awesome but having the mario hat would be cool. On the bottom of the email theirs a wiiware icon. I suspect that is how you'll get the fight and not through traditional dlc. I'm sure you'll have to use code to get it. This opens up the possibility that it may be piratable like all other channels. And this dlc seems huge. I'm guessing this will be the first dlc on Wii to ever go over 45mb.



I'd go with the hat. You can always wait for the wad and install it. Even then, if it's just 1 fight over and over again, what's the point? Sure, he may change up his strategy, but its still just going to get repetitive. Atleast with the hat you can keep it as a collector's item or wait 10 years and sell it on Ebay.


----------



## airpirate545 (Jul 14, 2009)

Its not dlc its a standalone game according to Wiiwareworld.


----------



## ConJ (Jul 14, 2009)

I want that hat!


----------



## Sstew (Jul 14, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Agreed, The WAD will be dumped eventually get the hat


----------



## WB3000 (Jul 14, 2009)

If Nintendo pulls another NUS fail, then the game will be on NUS with a public ticket as well (aka Wii Speak Channel).

I'm going with the hat, the game really has no value to me, especially once I see it appear across the internet.


----------



## Deadmon (Jul 14, 2009)

Like others have said...you can dump the WAD, but you can't dump the Hat. 
Go Hat.


----------



## Forstride (Jul 14, 2009)

Just ordered my calendar.  I was so close to being a Platinum member, too.  Oh well, better than nothing.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jul 14, 2009)

I was only gold but very close to platinium.
So I get the calender. Which is kinda cool I guess.
Its all Wii music this and wii sports that and barely any Nintendo fan crap, but eh, if its that bad I'll give it to my sister.

I'd have loved to get the hat, though I'll assume I'll have till next year to try and get another.
Besides, I wanna rack up enough coins for that SNES controller if it ever hits state side, hopefully next year.
Personally I'd rather have a Saturn Pad classic controller, but that'll never happen :/


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 14, 2009)

http://wiiware.nintendolife.com/news/2009/...rst_screenshots


----------



## JohnnyCheeks (Jul 14, 2009)

I can't believe people are actually complaining about something that has been offered to them FOR FUCKING FREE...

Is this what the country has come to?  Entitlement?  No wonder our economy has shot to shit.



And besides, I ordered the Punch-Out game, hoping that the download code will be worth a pretty penny on e-Bay.


----------



## WB3000 (Jul 14, 2009)

JohnnyCheeks said:
			
		

> I can't believe people are actually complaining about something that has been offered to them FOR FUCKING FREE...



It would be free if you didn't have to register $100s worth of video games to get this stuff...


----------



## JohnnyCheeks (Jul 14, 2009)

WB3000 said:
			
		

> It would be free if you didn't have to register $100s worth of video games to get this stuff...



So what?  You bought the games just to have the games.  The registration prizes are FREE INCENTIVES.  They're the ones offering it.  People's expectations are so ridiculously high.  Just be happy with what you get is what I say.

And besides, does Microsoft and Sony pull off the same sort of deal?  I think not.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 14, 2009)

Mario hat = Do Want.


----------



## F34R (Jul 15, 2009)

Crap, only made it to gold this year.... calendar or... calendar?  lol
Is the code going to be out soon, or Nov, like the calendar?


----------



## Soplox (Jul 15, 2009)

For people who haven't ordered anything yet get the HAT (and if you don't like it gift it to me lol!) cuz the Punch-Out DLC or Wiiware game will be Dumped sooner or later


----------



## DaDAM (Jul 15, 2009)

Soplox said:
			
		

> For people who haven't ordered anything yet get the HAT (and if you don't like it gift it to me lol!) cuz the Punch-Out DLC or Wiiware game will be Dumped sooner or later



That's what I was thinking. I'm not in the Nintendo Club or anything but at least I get to enjoy the Punch-Out DLC when it gets dumped


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 15, 2009)

most ppl like to wait... i can't blame em but some like to go quick and get the game and yes we can't blame them either


----------



## Awdofgum (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm guessing they plan on shipping the calendars and hats three and half months from now, so they can count up all the orders and manufacture the exact amount or a little over the exact amount.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Oct 9, 2009)

It's been a while since this topic was posted, certainly someone has the Doc Louis game to dump?


----------



## markehmus (Oct 9, 2009)

QUOTE(Doc Louis's Punch-Out!! - First Screenshots
Posted Tue @  14 Jul 2009 by Marcel Van Duyn) said:
			
		

> Doc Louis returns to the ring!
> Two screenshots show off Doc Louis's return to the ring.
> 
> Nintendo has released two screenshots of Doc Louis's Punch-Out!! to show people what they can expect from the Club Nintendo exclusive WiiWare game. Keep in mind that right now this will be exclusive to North Americans who have achieved a platinum member status!
> ...


your jumping the gun, but im glad your as xcited as me
http://wiiware.nintendolife.com/news/2009/...rst_screenshots

bet no 1 has it till NUSD can get it


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Oct 9, 2009)

Cool. Thanks! Didn't know it wasn't out already.


----------



## Soplox (Jan 25, 2010)

If anyone want it send me a PM I have the NTSC wad


----------

